# Kuhn GMD 600 disc mower



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I have a gmd 600 disc mower that has new blades on it and is still living strips in the field??? Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't have any first hand experience with Kuhn mowers, but I've found in the past if a disc or drum mower is leaving strips and the baldes are sharp, either something is slippin' (clutch, belt, PTO clutch, etc.) or your running out of HP. It's mostly a symptom of not having your blade speed high enough for some reason. I have run into patches of undesireable grass that was so tough, it slowed the blades down temporarily and saw some strips as a result. Same culprit though.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, however, I don't think it has to do with HP because of how thin the grass I was cutting. It was some ryegrass for a neighbor that was a couple weeks too late cutting. I'm running a 65 HP tractor with the mower.
Thanks


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

What's your travel speed?


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Check the wear plates between disc on the bar, if they are worn it leave strips, if any dought compare to new. We have some gumbo dirt that will build up from ant beds on the bottom and between the disc and cause it to leave strips. If the bar is tilted back to make it cut higher it do funny things also. Have ran this a long time and thats about all i think of.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Hay&litter, Thanks,
Where bouts are you located. I'm in Polkville, just south of Morton.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

We got hay fields scattered all over Newton County, but live at Hickory.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

almopLar, please, help what do you believe is the problem? NewBerlinBaler, my travel speed is no more than 3 m.p.h.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

bump would like more opinions on this subject. I'm planning to cut about 20 acres Wed. this week when the rain clears. 
Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

Double check that you have your blades on correctly. The inside drum always turns in. While turning the inner drum in the correct direction (Clockwise facing it) look at the blades and make sure they are on correctly. The downward angle of the blade should be the leading edge.


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

Either your knives are on backwards or dull. The other option is that you have the cutter bar tilted backwards and the cutter bar is running over the hay instead of cutting it. The bar needs to be either level or a downwards tilt.

I cut 18" and taller coastal that has blown over and run at 5 to 5.5 mph and it does a pretty good job especially if the knives are new or sharp. If you are running at 3mph it should be leaving you a near perfect field.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, for all the advice. As I am new to all this hay business. Last year was my first year in the hay business. So I appreciate all the help I can get.


----------



## evan (Jan 22, 2012)

you didnt have the field sprayed or spread that would of left hay lodged from the wheels that would make it hard for the mower to pick up, or have something else that would of lodged strips of hay?


----------



## Butterfield Farm (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking to buy a new GMD 600. Just got a price on a Vicon CM2400 that is $1000.00 less than the KUHN. Are these cutters the same quality?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Butterfield Farm said:


> Looking to buy a new GMD 600. Just got a price on a Vicon CM2400 that is $1000.00 less than the KUHN. Are these cutters the same quality?


I think the Kuhn is heavier made. Both are quality machines and should provide years of service.

Around my area (NW Ga), Vicon doesn't have the dealer support that Kuhn has. So, that is an issue for me.

On the other hand, I think the three blade cutter head design on the Vicon allows you to "grab an extra gear" wehn cutting.


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

Has the field been grazed.....on the first cutting a lot of _customers were turning their cows on the fields after it was cut in the fall and grazed in winter...the dry cow patties would get in front of disc and push the grass down_..thus strips of grass left...


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Agree with most of the posts. I have a Kuhn 700 HD and it cuts just fine at about 6 mph with a 150hp tractor. I think your problem is likely one of 4 issues: 1. Your blades are either dull or installed backwards 2. Need more forward tilt on cutter bar or your bar angle to ground is not set correct. 3. Check the belt tension and gear box oil levels 4. Are you running at proper pto speed of 540 rpm. I had some problems with lodging on my second cutting due to having to wait due to rain when I wanted to cut, plus we had fertilized later than planned and also had to spray for grasshoppers so some of the hay was down and was difficult to cut going in certain directions but that was to be expected.


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

Butterfield Farm said:


> Looking to buy a new GMD 600. Just got a price on a Vicon CM2400 that is $1000.00 less than the KUHN. Are these cutters the same quality?


 get a kron s model no belts does a ggod job on late season bahis frass


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a 93' GDM Kuhn and I mow in C2 with my John Deere and it cuts just fine, but I agree with the guy above. If its tilted too far up and gets "gunk" on the skids


----------

